# Evolve 8



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Here's a quick pic of the bubble nest, alot bigger but that's all I could capture with my camera


----------



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

Whats the substrate?


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

DefStatic said:


> Whats the substrate?


A thin layer of fluval stratum capped with an inch of black flouite


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I can't wait to see it when its grown in more!


----------



## Kirbybtf (Mar 16, 2013)

Your tank looks great! Keep it up and keep us posted on updates. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice tank Jared!


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Got one of those small air powered HOB tanks, might put some shrimp in their or something or just make it a moss grow out tank


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Here's the Male gourami


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice gouramis!


----------



## raleigh19 (Apr 2, 2013)

What brand of light are you using?


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

raleigh19 said:


> What brand of light are you using?


A fluval 13W CFL light 










DBP Member 003


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Finally some movement on the dwarf sag carpet 


DBP Member 003


----------



## Idrankwhat (Mar 20, 2013)

So cool.


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Here's a full shot of the Bubble nest  


DBP Member 003


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

A ton of new Anubias nana growth! 


DBP Member 003


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

New scape along with a new location, finally convinced my mum to allow a tank in the living room!


DBP Member 003


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Water cleaned up, turns a mess when the gouramis freak from the light coming on though :/


DBP Member 003


----------



## LeoCordero (Apr 15, 2013)

What plants are those in the front?


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

LeoCordero said:


> What plants are those in the front?


Those are dwarf sag.


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Thinking of getting rid of the gouramis and just getting 12 ember tetras for this tank, 

Also here's a quick FTS as of 4/18/13









Here's a pic of the willow moss










DBP Member 003


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Well since this tank sat dry for about 2 months I decided to revive it!










Currently acclimating 4 more Glowlight tetras to the tank for a total of 9,









And this tank is also home too my favorite betta  Shurbert! 









Plants are now: Rotala (indica?), Stargrass, Red wendtii crypts, jungle Val, and Windelov Java fern, 

I'm hoping to go to the fish store soon and get one or two ottos for this tank 


DBP Member 003


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

This tank is now completely over stocked. 1 male betta, 9 Glowlight tetras and 12 Pygmy Cory's. The Pygmy Cory's will be going into my 20 long as soon as I get driftwood for it. 

















The largest Pygmy Cory is about the size of a grain of rice so they will have some growing to do  


DBP Member 003


----------

